# Sperm fertility check



## Jojog1984 (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi everyone
Me and the OH are looking into going private for IVF and to help us decide which clinic is the best one we need up to date tests on both of us so the consultant can give us a full treatment plan

Just incase the OH can’t get a new sperm test on the NHS, does anyone know how to get a new free/cheap sperm test? Somene told me to contact our local GUM clinic but they don’t do it

Many Thanks


----------

